# (SOLVED) Computer shuts down randomly...bad psu?...yes it was



## Paranoia

Ive built my computer about 4 years ago it has been running great until yesterday it just started randomly shutting down first after 10-15 mins now only after a couple of minutes. The temps are normal or a little warm at 40°c but nothing seems to be overheating. So I was wondering if it's a power supply problem it too is about four years old as well.

System specs below
(running xp pro service pack 3)


----------



## retrogreq

Just turning off with no errors or BSOD kind of sounds like a PSU issue. Take your computer to the Microcenter in Twin Cities/St. Louis Park (assuming that is close to where you live, from your location in your profile)...they can check to see if your PSU is good or not with a tool they have, and sometimes they won't even charge you for it.


----------



## sai dee

Symptoms point to PSU. Does loading the system cause it to shut down faster? Like gaming?


----------



## XPC

Sounds like a dying PSU to me.

Try this:

Unplug your computer from the wall
Unplug your PSU from your motherboard and gpu
Look at the 24pin connector, there is a green wire surrounded by black ground wires on both sides. Bridge the green pin with any one of the black pins using a paper clip.
Plug the computer back in.
The power supply should fire up and your hard drives and optical drives should power up too. Let it run like that for a while, if it shuts off again then it's a dead PSU, if it does not then it could be a mother board issue, or it could be that the PSU isn't being stressed enough to duplicate the symptoms.

My money is on the PSU. But you should exhaust all diagnostic options before you buy a PSU that you may not need.

Good Luck!


----------



## Paranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sai dee*
> 
> Symptoms point to PSU. Does loading the system cause it to shut down faster? Like gaming?


It doesn't stay on long enough to do anything...when it first started happening it didn't do it for 5-10 minutes now it only lasts a couple of minutes and sometimes a few secs

I did recently move my computer into a new case...could their be something wrong with the power connection on my case?

@XPC Thanks ill give that a try when i get home later tonight if not ill run to Micro Center tomorrow and pick up a new psu....ill keep u guys updated thanks =D


----------



## Paranoia

I hotwired the psu with the paper clip got some fans running and the psu light is on but it's been running for awhile now. So it's the motherboard now? Or could it still be a psu problem. If not that doesn't leave me much options with 775=(


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hotwiring the PSU doesn't put a load on it, just like power supply testers will say bad power supply's are good sometimes. Several times a month our shop power supply tester will say a unit is good when it is in fact bad. The real test is to try a known good power supply.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paranoia*
> 
> I hotwired the psu with the paper clip got some fans running and the psu light is on but it's been running for awhile now. So it's the motherboard now? Or could it still be a psu problem. If not that doesn't leave me much options with 775=(


Is the comp starting or no? Double check your cases front panel wires,and power switches. Sounds like a short to me,if it started after the new case.If it's not starting then you need a known good psu,or a multimeter or power supply tester.


----------



## dmasteR

Is it this PSU?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002

If so it's dead. I just had mine die on my recently, exact same symptoms. These are all dying in fact (look at the newegg reviews), great power supply at the time and it lasted for a long time!


----------



## Paranoia

I unplugged all front panel connections and used the 680i power button, still turns off so next option is the psu. I'll head to micro center tomorrow and pick up a new psu I can always return it if that doesn't work

Thanks to everyone for your help, I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paranoia*
> 
> I unplugged all front panel connections and used the 680i power button, still turns off so next option is the psu. I'll head to micro center tomorrow and pick up a new psu I can always return it if that doesn't work
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your help, I'll keep you guys posted


Try these last few things. Blow out case really well. Reseat memory. Reseat processor and heatsink and make sure its making good contact with cpu. Clear cmos. And check motherboard for expanded or leaking capacitors. Bad caps will cause similar issues to having a bad psu.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoia

I blew out all the dust, reset the memory, cleared cmos, heatsink is secure I have no clue on for how to find any bad capacitors. Also when starting up the pc it won't post he post code reads -- any clues on what that means?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Here are some good capacitors...


And here is an expanded and leaking capacitor...


Check your motherboard ALL OVER for capacitors that may be bad. This should be ruled out before you go spend $70 on a new power supply.


----------



## Paranoia

I didn't notice anything like that last night... I'll check again when I get home... Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Paranoia

Looked over the whole board and didn't see any bad capacitors of any kind. I guess the next logical choice is the power supply can always return if this doesn't solve the but I'm hoping for the best


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paranoia*
> 
> Looked over the whole board and didn't see any bad capacitors of any kind. I guess the next logical choice is the power supply can always return if this doesn't solve the but I'm hoping for the best


Good deal, no bad caps is what we wanted. Cheaper and easier to replace PSU than Mobo


----------



## Paranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Good deal, no bad caps is what we wanted. Cheaper and easier to replace PSU than Mobo


Yeah totally...and as a matter a fact it was the PSU...went to the local Micro Center and picked one up...hooked everything up outside the case. Seems all is well considering im typing on my pc instead of my phone lol

I'd like to thank everyone for their help
OCN4Life =D


----------



## nibba

*niganiganiga*

Motherboard dies!

Dammnit.

Another problem to deal with. :'(


----------

